# Nearest Salt Water to Atlanta



## pbmang (Apr 25, 2007)

I live in the metro Atlanta area, and am actually the administrator of a bass fishing forum for lake Allatoona. With the falling water levels, it looks like we will be high and dry boat ramp wise by the end of the year. I was thinking of trying to put a weekend trip together with some of the other members, and possibly meet with some members of this board, to show us the ropes when it comes to this whole surf/pier fishing. I have the equiptment for the most part, and have spent a good bit of time sitting on Panama City beach at night. A catfish here and there with a shark mixed in, and I am hooked and really want to do more of it!

My questions are, will there be anything biting on the coast mid-January? Also, is anyone (or group of people) willing to meet up with a few of us if we do make this trip a reality? I'm sure we could make it up as we went along, but it would be really cool to have someone there since we would be limited to a weekend.

My biggest surf catch so far! Impressive, I know!










Thanks Guys!


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Depends how fast you drive....I've made Tybee in 3hrs 55 min and on the water in 2 min from the truck..You might be better off pin rigging a herring from the shore and going after the big boys in Lanier...:beer:...Check p/m's


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

*lanier yea right*

if we had some water in lanier we would be allright you cant evem put a boat in the water up hereits allmost dry here!


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

*tybee*



pbmang said:


> I live in the metro Atlanta area, and am actually the administrator of a bass fishing forum for lake Allatoona. With the falling water levels, it looks like we will be high and dry boat ramp wise by the end of the year. I was thinking of trying to put a weekend trip together with some of the other members, and possibly meet with some members of this board, to show us the ropes when it comes to this whole surf/pier fishing. I have the equiptment for the most part, and have spent a good bit of time sitting on Panama City beach at night. A catfish here and there with a shark mixed in, and I am hooked and really want to do more of it!
> 
> My questions are, will there be anything biting on the coast mid-January? Also, is anyone (or group of people) willing to meet up with a few of us if we do make this trip a reality? I'm sure we could make it up as we went along, but it would be really cool to have someone there since we would be limited to a weekend.
> 
> ...


you should try tybee pier there are some great folks down there me and shade12 go down about 3 or 4 times a year shade12 is leaving in the morn to go down and:fishing:but it great fun.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

deano said:


> if we had some water in lanier we would be allright you cant evem put a boat in the water up hereits allmost dry here!


Yea..Its real bad...never seen it this low...I wonder how concentrated the fish are in the spots that have water and if the'll take a bait....Don't need no boat for that..


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

pbmang said:


> I live in the metro Atlanta area, and am actually the administrator of a bass fishing forum for lake Allatoona. With the falling water levels, it looks like we will be high and dry boat ramp wise by the end of the year. I was thinking of trying to put a weekend trip together with some of the other members, and possibly meet with some members of this board, to show us the ropes when it comes to this whole surf/pier fishing. I have the equiptment for the most part, and have spent a good bit of time sitting on Panama City beach at night. A catfish here and there with a shark mixed in, and I am hooked and really want to do more of it!
> 
> My questions are, will there be anything biting on the coast mid-January? Also, is anyone (or group of people) willing to meet up with a few of us if we do make this trip a reality? I'm sure we could make it up as we went along, but it would be really cool to have someone there since we would be limited to a weekend.
> 
> ...



Fishing in Jan on the Panhandle is a weather related event..... I have caught some good Pomps in January... however no matter what time of the year you need to go west or east to get off teh flat beachs of PC to do any good surf fishing... my advice is to head west on US98, just pass Powell Lake on the county line between BAy and South Walton countys is "Inlet Beach" . there is public access at the end of Orange Drive" .... a much better structured beach . There willl still be some bull reds to be had off the jetty at St Andrews Park that time of year also..... Right now I have no plans for fishing the panhandle in Jan but maybe some of the locals will team up with yall... good luck.....


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm in PCB, so any of y'all who want to come down and fish some weekend, I'll be happy to point you in the right direction.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Sunshine Skyway Pier should be hopping in January. Plus, it'll probably be 70 degrees there while it's below freezing in Atlanta. It's right around 500 miles south, but it's all highway!


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

AtlantaKing said:


> Sunshine Skyway Pier should be hopping in January. Plus, it'll probably be 70 degrees there while it's below freezing in Atlanta. It's right around 500 miles south, but it's all highway!


Let me know pbmang...maybe we can plan a trip to a productive region and split the cost....Tybee has fish in Jan but you're going to have to work hard for it...I'm up for P/C as well...Sandy Point is one of my fav's..and If the big E will help thats a huge advantage..


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Y'all be sure to stay away from Jekyll and St. Simons...  We don't catch nothing in the winter here except a bunch of Whiting, Sheepheads, and the occaisional Trout.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Railroader said:


> Y'all be sure to stay away from Jekyll and St. Simons...  We don't catch nothing in the winter here except a bunch of Whiting, Sheepheads, and the occaisional Trout.


Yeap...Nuthing in the water over there......sep some huge' arse fish w/a black spot on their tail...I'm up for wherever the wtr temp is right...but then again a 1/4 oz jig can make the most lathargic fish take a gander....

You can bet I'll be doin a little recon in those parts in 08....maybe I'll come across a few natives.. ...cheers.....:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## pbmang (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the advice guys! I really appreciate the help. We are kind of deciding between PC and Tybee right now. And DORIGHT, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

75 to macon then 16 to tybee. I no some great fishing round here in jan. Be happy to meet up with you. lomg as you dont mind catchin trout reds and flounder!!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

pbmang said:


> We are kind of deciding between PC and Tybee right now.


That's like trying to choose between prime rib and filet mignon!


----------

